
Show HN: Learning Games – Coded with a Self-Created Programming Language - chkas
https://easygames.online/
======
amitport
very nice! why did you chose to use a self-created language?

~~~
chkas
I first created the language
[https://easyprog.online](https://easyprog.online) \- intended as a learning
language. And then I made some examples with this language. So these simple
games have come.

~~~
amitport
Yes, _but_... why did you create this educational language?

[I have experience defining a new language syntax and with programming
education]

Why do you think it is better to use some new language than to teach using
something like coffeescript / scala / groovy? (which with a proper API can be
very similar to your DSL)

using a real language you get: 1) tooling 2) ecosystem and community 3) you
teach something real that can be used directly elsewhere

(I'm just wondering, it's a very nice project in any case)

~~~
chkas
> why did you create this educational language?

I also have experience with programming education. I was asked to recommend a
programming language to a 14 year old newbie. My answer was Scratch, Alice or
Python. But this is not what I would be happy with as a beginner. I learned
programming a the olden times with BASIC on a home computer. But things have
become more complicated since then.

I then started to design a simple IDE and programming language. I was thinking
about using an existing language, but it would have made it more complicated.
There are so many languages/framworks at the moment, the chance that you work
in your job with exactly what you learn in school is not very big anyway.

> 1) tooling 2) ecosystem and community

In my opinion, this only distracts from concentrating on the essentials.

Meanwhile I can work productively with the language myself. Developing these
games in Javascript would have been too time-consuming.

~~~
amitport
I still think that you would get more results/traction with a more established
language but it was interesting to read your perspective. Thank you

